# January 2016 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Dec 27, 2015)

Please select your favorite idea for our January LM theme. Only one vote per member, make it count!


* - Choose a song - You choose any song you wish, and write a story based off of whatever inspires you based on it.

*-Choose a photo - You choose any photo you wish, and write a story based off of whatever inspires you based on it.


Because we are getting a bit of a late start on this LM I'm leaving the poll open until January 2nd, the LM will start officially on the 3rd, and close 16th, giving the entrants 14 days to finish and submit and entry. This will give the judges 14 days (in theory) to complete their critiques and submit them to me, leaving me a day to tally it all together and post scores hopefully on the last day of the month.
Good luck to us all!


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 27, 2015)

LOL THO HAWRD


----------



## kilroy214 (Dec 27, 2015)

Patience is a virtue, my dear Plural.


----------



## W.Goepner (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a perfect photo for the choose a pic if it takes of, take a look;




If you take a close look at the head and neck area, you might see three heads or faces. I posted this in the pictures area under "not Photoshoped". This is my dog Bumper at about 14 months old a week before this photo I had his rear dewclaws removed they were double-nailed and very hazardous for getting snagged, thus the red wraps on his hind legs.


----------



## Smith (Dec 28, 2015)

Please, let me choose a song. xD


----------



## Teb (Dec 28, 2015)

Songs for me everytime.


----------



## tjc5172 (Dec 28, 2015)

Strong supporter of a song!


----------



## aj47 (Dec 28, 2015)

Strong supporter of The Song Chooses You.  That is an amazing idea for a prompt.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 28, 2015)

Not to be a party pooper or anything, but is there really a difference between the song chooses you and choose a song? :scratch:


----------



## kilroy214 (Dec 28, 2015)

The Song Chooses You is an actual writing prompt (like First One to Die or Pouch Cream, etc...)

Choose a Song is when the contestant chooses a song to write a story inspired by that song and must provide a link to said song (assuming there is one) with their entry.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 28, 2015)

The Song Chooses You has mystical connotations. I feel a country and western number coming up.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jan 2, 2016)

Choose a Song, suckas!


----------

